# ليسب لاستخراج الاحداثيات وتنسيقها في جدول



## ابو عباده المصري (13 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخوه الاعزاء معنا اليوم ليسب لاستخراج احداثيات النقاط من الاتوكاد وتنسيقها في جدول بسهوله ويسر(وهو بالمرقفات) وطريقه عمل الليسب هي كالتالي :
1 : نقوم بتحميل الليسب بالطريقه المعروفه ( lode application من قائمة tools ( 
2 : كتابة الامر POAO11 ثم ENTER
3 : يطلب تحديد اول نقطه فنقوم بتحديدها بالماوس
4 : ثم يطلب تحديد النقطه الثانيه فنقوم بتحديدها
5 : ثم يطلب تحديد رقم النقطه الاولي فندخل بدايه الترقيم ( حسب الرغبه ) مثلا 1 ثم ENTER
6 : يطلب بعد ذلك تحديد موضع الجدول فنقوم بتحديده باستخدام الماوس
7 : يقوم البرنامج برسم جدول يحتوي علي النقطتين 
8 : يطلب منك البرنامج حديد النقطه التاليه وبمجرد قيامك بتحديدها يقوم باضافتها الي الجدول 
ويمكنك اضافه اي عدد من النقاط كما تريد 
:73: ملاحظه هامه 
يقوم البرنامج برسم دائره باللون الاخضر يكون مركزها النقاط المحدده كما يقوم بكتابة رقم كل نقطه بجوارها


----------



## a7med elsawy (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ورحم والديك احيائا وامواتا وكل المسلمين


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (13 يونيو 2010)

a7med elsawy قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ورحم والديك احيائا وامواتا وكل المسلمين



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شكرا لك اخي الكريم علي ردك الجميل 
ورحم الله والديا و والديك وكل اموات المسلمين اللهم ارحم امه محمد رحمة عامه امين


----------



## mostafammy (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مزن محمود (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## abuhicham (14 يونيو 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## المهاجر16 (14 يونيو 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك اسأل الله ان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجه الكريم وان يرحم والدي ووالديك وجميع اموات المسلمين


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (14 يونيو 2010)

جازاك الله حيرا إنشاء الله


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا 
ورحم الله امواتنا واموات المسلمين


----------



## محمد فرزات (15 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ali992 (16 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكم الله الف خير*


----------



## odwan (17 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المهندس رحم (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم ولو انه معاد أكثر من مرة


----------



## علي الدبس (26 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ورحم والديك احيائا وامواتا وكل المسلمين*​


----------



## هانى دراز (29 يونيو 2010)

copy of settingممكن تبعتلى ليسب ضرورى


----------



## sense (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم 
شكراًُ على الليسب


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## hamdy09 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور يابو عباده والله يخلف عليك بالعمل الصالح


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jamal202012 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

thank u very much for this good effort


----------



## افون (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد ربنا يرحم والديك كما ربياك صغيرا ويرحم والدينا جميعااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سيروان محمود (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله الف خير*


----------



## ahmadj5 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسام بوشكش (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك وبارك عليك ورفع قدرك


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا الك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك وربنا يوفقق


----------



## ahmed wahed (11 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel104 (12 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراً*​


----------



## أحمد عبدالهادى الس (20 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## talan77 (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (21 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور أخي الحبيب


----------



## yaser alhelal (28 مايو 2011)

أخي الكريم عبادة 
عن صدق جزاك الله كل خير 
و أثابك عنا جزيل الثواب


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (28 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ايها الاخوه الاعزاء


----------



## ثعيلي (28 مايو 2011)

*شكـــــــــ وعرفان ـــــــــر*

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## falconsky2008 (15 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (15 يونيو 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء شكرا جزيلا علي ردودكم الجميله ومشاعركم الطيبه 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## redafetouh (15 يونيو 2011)

انا اتبعت التعليمات لكن الجدول بالافقى ويكتب الاحداثيات بالرئسى مش عارف اعمل ايه


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (19 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## كبل (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ورحم والديك ربي يبارك فيك


----------



## احمدعبده67 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

جزيتم خيرا وبارك الله فيكم (وخيركم من تعلم القران وعلمه) وجزاكم الله كل خير وزادكم علما ونفع الناس بكم


----------



## مهندسة النجف (25 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## mdmokhtar (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*طلب*

الرجاء ياأخي تشرح لي كيف تنصيب ليسب علي الأتوكاد شرحا مبسطا و تفصيليا


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (25 نوفمبر 2012)

1: من قائمة tools نختار load application أو كتابة الامر ap في سطر الاوامر مباشرهً ثم تذهب للفولدر الموجود به ملف الليسب ثم تختارالليسب ثم تضغط علي Load ثم close
2 : كتابة الامر POAO11 في سطر الاوامر ثم ENTER
 : يطلب تحديد اول نقطه فنقوم بتحديدها بالماوس
4 : ثم يطلب تحديد النقطه الثانيه فنقوم بتحديدها
5 : ثم يطلب تحديد رقم النقطه الاولي فندخل بدايه الترقيم ( حسب الرغبه ) مثلا 1 ثم ENTER
6 : يطلب بعد ذلك تحديد موضع الجدول فنقوم بتحديده باستخدام الماوس
7 : يقوم البرنامج برسم جدول يحتوي علي النقطتين 
8 : يطلب منك البرنامج حديد النقطه التاليه وبمجرد قيامك بتحديدها يقوم باضافتها الي الجدول 
ويمكنك اضافه اي عدد من النقاط كما تريد 
:73: ملاحظه هامه 
يقوم البرنامج برسم دائره باللون الاخضر يكون مركزها النقاط المحدده كما يقوم بكتابة رقم كل نقطه بجواره


----------



## mdmokhtar (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*طلب*

الرجاء منك أخي شرح كيف أعمل الجدول فقد وجدت الدائرة ولكنها صغيرة جدا
وجزاك الله كل خير امين


----------



## محمد دهشورى (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## larbest (23 ديسمبر 2012)

all thanks


----------



## tmooh (23 ديسمبر 2012)

أخي هل هناك طريقة نستطيع من خلالها إستخراج إحداثيات نقاط 
في لجلوبال مابر وتنسيقها في جدول ؟
وبارك الله فيك ؟


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (23 ديسمبر 2012)

tmooh قال:


> أخي هل هناك طريقة نستطيع من خلالها إستخراج إحداثيات نقاط
> في لجلوبال مابر وتنسيقها في جدول ؟
> وبارك الله فيك ؟


تفضل يا اخي هذه المواضيع بها الشرح
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t351375.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t307174.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113924.html


----------



## taha aref (24 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و اشكرا جزيلا​


----------



## ثروت313 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

سلامات


----------



## م قاسم محمد (31 ديسمبر 2012)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## أحمد محمد المساحيي (4 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفع الله بك ووسع رزقكك


----------



## هدير سكر (29 أبريل 2013)

شكرااا جدا جدا انا عملته واشتغل معايا بس ممكن اسئل سؤال هو الفونت بتاع النقط صغير جدا جدا عايزة اكبرة مش عارفه ازاى حد عندو طريقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هدير سكر (29 أبريل 2013)

لوسمحت عايزه اعرف ازاى اعدل فى الفونت


----------



## abedodeh (30 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله الف خير​


----------



## SOKAR101 (23 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (23 فبراير 2014)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور​


----------



## باسيليو (18 مارس 2014)

شكرا جدا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)

*

*


----------



## aral (14 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلاً فعلا ساهل ومفيد ربنا يجزيك الف خير


----------



## aral (14 أغسطس 2014)

لتعديل الفونت ممكن تضغط على النقاط وتدخل فى ال properties وتعدل فى التكست 
الطريقة نجحت معى بس حنحنتاج نغير فى حجم الجدول


----------



## حمدي الخولي (20 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور بارك الله فيك اسأل الله ان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجه الكريم وان يرحم والدي ووالديك وجميع اموات المسلمين


----------



## الفارس (23 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سليم 101 (26 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوره جهودكم النبيلة


----------



## ودالتوم (28 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## shreif16672 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sdsda802 (22 سبتمبر 2014)

Thank you very much


----------



## WOLF-FRRDOM (24 سبتمبر 2014)

لك جزيل الشكر ... وجزاك الله كل الخير ...


----------



## iksimohamed (24 سبتمبر 2014)

لايعمل هذا الليسب معي المهم مشكور


----------



## ودالبخيت (15 نوفمبر 2014)

​جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## muhtdey (15 نوفمبر 2014)

مسشكوررررررررر جدا 
انا خريج السنه هندسة مساحه و ابحث عن عمل في دول الخليج


----------



## mohamedabdulaziz (21 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## hussein sowaida (11 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير وسهل الله امورك في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## سمكو (11 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## اشرف مح (3 فبراير 2015)

يا اخي انت مميز
وفرت علي وقت طويل
:20:


----------



## ahmed_zaid2008 (11 أبريل 2015)

شمرا جزيلاً


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (11 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير علي هذا المجهود و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبد الله الحسن (5 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (5 أغسطس 2015)

Thank you​


----------



## نضال هديب (13 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (13 أغسطس 2015)

thanks:28:


----------



## السنوسى محمد (26 سبتمبر 2018)

مشكور


----------



## walied tawfek (29 أكتوبر 2018)

شكرا اخى الكريم 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عصااام المطري (28 مايو 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المساح حوده (23 يونيو 2019)

مفيش حاجه في المرفقات أو انا مش عارف انزلها ارجو منكم الطريقه


----------



## عاشق السهر (17 أغسطس 2019)

تسلم على الملف


----------

